

Stolen iPhone Adventures (Another Reason To Love Steve Jobs) - MarlonPro

Katy McCaffrey was in a Disney Cruise in April. She lost her iPhone. Month later, a guy - a Disney ship crew - is sending photos of him and his friends to the original iPhone owner's photostream.<p>https://www.facebook.com/katy.mccaffrey.7<p>Now, internet vengeance is on!
======
sonnyhe2002
NO internet is on a vengeance! Have you watched the show Touch on Fox. Your
phone have become a hope for everybody! He should get a prize.

